
Staff in open plan offices are fitter and less stressed - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/aug/20/staff-in-open-plan-offices-are-fitter-and-less-stressed
======
PunchTornado
But somehow most people here think that open space is bad for programmers
because of noise and movement and whatever.

I love open space, move around, talk to people and when I have to focus I have
good headphones to help me.

